# Data roaming



## ibecsc6 (9 mo ago)

As a British ex pat living in Spain, is mobile data roaming free in the UK? 
I have a fusion account with Telefonica.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes. Fusion with Movistar is still free for Data Roaming and calls in UK.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

¿Movistar tiene roaming en Europa? Sus condiciones


Cómo activar el roaming Movistar para utilizar gratis tu tarifa en el extranjero: paso a paso. Condiciones y países incluidos en el roaming Movistar.




roams.es





Website updated by Telefónica 25th March 2022

*"Roaming Movistar Reino Unido*
El caso de Reino Unido es algo que ha dado muchas vueltas. Para que no te quede ya ninguna duda, te confirmamos que *Movistar incluye a Reino Unido* entre su listado de países en los que se puede utilizar tu tarifa de España."


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes but movistar are going to stop free roaming for its customers as I went to them and basically the assistant was hinting that everyone was going to stop it soon.I spent last week trying to find a new provider as Orange has stopped it, and Jazztell are going to. Be careful because if they do suddenly stop it they as they dont see that as a change of contract so that if you haven't got out of your contract period you will get a penalty if you try and leave.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

kaipa said:


> Yes but movistar are going to stop free roaming for its customers as I went to them and basically the assistant was hinting that everyone was going to stop it soon.I spent last week trying to find a new provider as Orange has stopped it, and Jazztell are going to. Be careful because if they do suddenly stop it they as they dont see that as a change of contract so that if you haven't got out of your contract period you will get a penalty if you try and leave.


That's quite plausible.


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

ibecsc6 said:


> As a British ex pat living in Spain, is mobile data roaming free in the UK?
> I have a fusion account with Telefonica.


My wife ported her number to Lobster - they seem to be making a big thing about free calls/data to/from the UK/Spain....


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes I have gone for a Lobster card and so far so good. 12 euros for 28 days. Unlimited calls to UK plus unlimited texts and the same applies for use in Spain plus some data.. Pretty good customer service as well. Damn sight better than Orange.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Lebara is cheaper than Lobster - just €10 for 28 days with loads of data and free national and international calls: https://lebaraspain.es/


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

kaipa said:


> Yes I have gone for a Lobster card and so far so good. 12 euros for 28 days. Unlimited calls to UK plus unlimited texts and the same applies for use in Spain plus some data.. Pretty good customer service as well. Damn sight better than Orange.


Convinced by everyone's positive comments about Lobster I switched over to them 3 months ago. But so far it's not going well. After one month I suddenly stopped being able to make or receive calls. I spent hours on the phone with customer service and it took them 3 days to get me back up and running. Then a month ago they charged me twice for the month. Again, hours on the phone with customer service and I still haven't received a refund. I have literally never ever had a problem with any of the numerous mobile phone companies I've used in the last 20 years - and I've had 2 problems in the 3 months I've been with Lobster. Yes, it's great that they offer unlimited calls to so many countries, but I'm not sure I would recommend them at this point.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I did notice that sometimes you dont receive calls but that is usually because it temporarily doesn't recognise you. Just switching on and off your phone remedies it. I haven't had any problems so far but that could change. For me I need to be able to phone the UK for HMRC, Bank, etc. You cant do these on WhatsApp and now that most of the Spanish companies are starting to charge for uk 12 Euros seems a good deal compared to waiting 20 mins for HMRC and paying per minute.


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

We've had a pretty faultless two years with Lobster - apart from one occasion when my payment card on file expired and the service was suspended until I provided a new card number which isn't really their fault.
One shortcoming is that you can't get a lobster eSim - so it you want two numbers on an iPhone (other phones are available) you will need to have a physical slot free for a lobster SIM. 
O2 Spain is a good alternative ..... eSim compatible and a €10 for calls and 20GB data package monthly - although they don't have the suspend contract or 28 day contract flexibilities of Lobster.
It's horses for courses..... different areas, different modes of use and different handsets colour all our experiences.


----------

